# Vote for me - Shameless Request



## rixstix (Oct 6, 2007)

TNX in advance.  I know I'm a newbie here; still soaking up knowledge and hopefully be able to offer some in return..... someday.  I normally don't enter things like this and don't have a reason this time.  I could use more votes from around the country because too many from the same IP address will have an obvious appearance of ballot box stacking.

http://hb100.startupnation.com/hb100topten/

Go to "Boomers Back in Business"

Vote for "RixStix" I have just over 100 votes right now and voting ends Oct 10. You can vote once per day, unless you delete cookies, close the browser and then return. 

Yes, it's a shameless request but it probably helps having votes tabulated from IP addresses around the country/world instead of only here locally. The local ones are obvious "stacks in the box".... especially since everyone using my ISP has the same IP address.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 6, 2007)

Being how you are a former British Petroleum employee and I work for ConocoPhillips it was hard to do, but I did. 

Oh and I am sure you heard this one before. 

A man was driving down the road and ran out of gas. 
Just at that moment, a bee flew in his window.
The bee said, "What seems to be the problem"? 
"I'm out of gas."
The bee told the man to wait right there and flew away.
A Minute later, the man watched as an entire swarm
of bees flew to his car and into his gas tank.After a few
minutes, the bees flew out. "Try it now," said one bee.
The man turned the ignition key and the car started right up.
"Wow!" the man exclaimed. "What did you put in my gas tank"?

One bee answered "BP" what do you think.


----------



## rixstix (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a good one.  Hadn't heard it before.

I was originally Conoco before BP bought the Conoco Alaska holdings.  That should help ease your thoughts.  Accepting the employees with no loss of seniority was part of the deal.  My 16 years with Conoco transferred to BP as if I had been employed by them the entire time.  It was a really sweet deal when layoff time came about with the BP Amoco merger.

It was shortly after I left that the BPAmoco & Arco deal went down and then ConocoPhillips got the Arco Western North Slope Alaska holdings to satisfy SEC issues (or something to that effect).


----------



## guts (Oct 6, 2007)

130


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahh, I see. Well there will be somemore announcements in the next few weeks to come. Oh well I am just a lowly pipeline controller. Sit in my chair for 12 hours moving the nations oil and gas. I operate N and S California, which use to be Union then Tosco before being bought by Phillips before the Conoco merger.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 6, 2007)

141


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 6, 2007)

146


----------



## bgray (Oct 6, 2007)

147.  You did a favor for me, Rick..glad to return it even if it's as small as this!  

And I voted twice.  Once from my home computer, and once from my wireless card.  (two ISP addresses)


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 6, 2007)

157 and growing
Rob


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 7, 2007)

158

Les


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 7, 2007)

another hash mark on the prison wall... 167


----------



## Ligget (Oct 7, 2007)

168 now! []


----------



## drayman (Oct 7, 2007)

169 now [] [:0]


----------



## robing916 (Oct 7, 2007)

172 now. Good luck


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 7, 2007)

173


----------



## arioux (Oct 7, 2007)

177 now


----------



## RonSchmitt (Oct 7, 2007)

182


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 7, 2007)

187


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 7, 2007)

Up to 192 now.
Here is the link again since we are on the second page.
http://hb100.startupnation.com/HB100TopTen/?id=5fc2ac2e-f745-43a7-9b6d-d0d4dd92b8c1&cat=boomers


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 7, 2007)

193


----------



## txbob (Oct 7, 2007)

202


----------



## micah (Oct 7, 2007)

212


----------



## Fred (Oct 7, 2007)

213 ... Now what do we stand to win in this here raffle? []


----------



## CaptG (Oct 7, 2007)

218[]


----------



## arioux (Oct 8, 2007)

257


----------



## rherrell (Oct 8, 2007)

268


----------



## Ligget (Oct 8, 2007)

273[]


----------



## eskimo (Oct 8, 2007)

274


----------



## NCWoodworker (Oct 8, 2007)

275


----------



## Ligget (Oct 9, 2007)

287![]


----------



## TAFFJ (Oct 9, 2007)

This is fun 289!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 9, 2007)

290[]


----------



## rixstix (Nov 13, 2007)

TNX to everyone.  I was the #10 top vote getter.  Though I haven't seen it, there apparently was an MSNBC article because in 3 days, my website had so many visitors that I am approaching my monthly bandwidth limit of 10 GB.  I actually sold several pens and have requests for more info.

http://www.startupnation.com/home-based-100/80/8957/winner.htm#WinnerTop

BTW:  there is quite a bit of very useful business information found at the startupnation website in text and radio talkshow format.

http://www.startupnation.com


----------

